# Acer Aspire E 15 schaltet sich einfach aus



## Sacrefyze (20. Februar 2019)

Moin an alle!

Ich habe seit kurzem das Problem, dass sich mein Rechner einfach ausschaltet. Es handelt sich um einen Acer Aspire E 15 E5-575G-35HS.
Laut Driver Booster sind alle meine Treiber aktuell. Ich habe auch in der Ereignisanzeige geschaut, aber da steht auch nur Kernel-Power, was ja fast alles sein könnte. Der Laptop fühlt sich bei dem Absturz auch nicht warm an und es passiert bei ganz normalen Office Arbeiten.

Ich hoffe jemand hat da ne Idee.

Gruß


----------



## airXgamer (20. Februar 2019)

Ist da noch Garantie drauf?

Von Driver Booster und Konsorten halte ich nicht viel, häufig sind die wegen unpassender Treiber für die Fehler verantwortlich, also besser Treiber selber von der Herstellerseite holen. 

Ist der Fehler reproduzierbar?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. Februar 2019)

Passiert das nur unter Last oder auch im Idle?
Und auch mir Netzteil oder nur Akkubetrieb?


----------



## colormix (22. Februar 2019)

Mal Richtig lesen und nicht nur die Überschrift "Office Arbeiten"
kann auch nur an Windows liegen ?

Es ist ja auch nicht schwer sich mal Linux zu besorgen im Live Modus eine weile laufen lassen ob das alles glatt läuft .


----------



## DerN3ue (22. Februar 2019)

Ich hatte den Fehler schon öfters mit drei unterschiedlichen ursachen die den Fehler/Absturz herbeigführt hatten. 

Ursache 1: Fehlerhafte Windows installtion (kann sich auch durch nen Win Update zerschießen!) 

Ursache 2: im energiemanagement hatte sich mal ne Zeit lang die Power zufuhr für den Prozessor auf durchgehend 100% erhöht. fand der nach ner Zeit nicht mehr so witzig und ist abgestürzt (den genauen Grund warum der Pc dann abgestürzt ist weiß/kenn ich nicht.. nur das es geholfen hatte den minimalen Wert auf 5% zu setzen)

Ursache 3: Mainboard defekt. Da hatte sich mein Laptop immer exakt nach 30 min abgeschaltet (auch im Bios) 

Vlt. hast du ja eins von den Ursachen^^ muss aber nicht sein.


----------



## colormix (22. Februar 2019)

Ich tippe mehr auf 1  und 2 ,
habe hier zwar was anders ein Aldi Book von 2012 mit Win 7 und installiere nicht alles was heute einem so "Aufgeschwatzt  wird " = > denn das ist  oft  die Ursache für Neue Probleme ,    es ist noch nie abgeschmiert wird auch gut  genutzt von mir ,
Treiber Update brauche ich auch  nicht    wenn es gut   stabil läuft .
Diese Sachen wie Driver Scanner Updates sind in meinen Augen Fake  Tools die  lesen sehr oft  HW    falsch aus  installieren   falschen Treiber rein  -> danach dann BlauScreen /  Fehlfunktion , 
naja wenn die  Finger schneller sind als  Verstand muss man sich nicht wundern *g*


----------

